# spanish notary?? working hours



## daisy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if they work weekends? need to visit alicante to sign for a house
thanks in advance


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

daisy71 said:


> Does anyone know if they work weekends? need to visit alicante to sign for a house
> thanks in advance


As Notaries are independant businesses I guess it will depend on the particular notary office. I know the one I use only opens until 2pm monday to friday, but perhaps there are others who open longer, or even offer a weekend service by appointment.

If you are buying a house I assume you have a lawyer dealing with the purchase... best advice is to tell him your only available weekends and see what he says.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

daisy71 said:


> Does anyone know if they work weekends? need to visit alicante to sign for a house
> thanks in advance


Some do, some dont, but I guess if you make an appointment then maybe some will be there whenever you can be there???

Jo xxx


----------

